# Pastors Sven & Ole



## jimr (Apr 12, 2008)

Reverend Ole was the pastor of the local Norwegian Lutheran Church, and Pastor Sven was the minister of the Swedish Covenant Church across the road. I saw them yesterday standing by the road, pounding a sign into the ground, that reads:

"Da End iss Near! Turn Yourself Aroundt Now! Before It's Too Late!"

As a car sped past them, the driver leaned out his window and yelled, "Leave us alone, you religious nuts!"

From the curve we heard screeching tires and a big splash... Rev. Ole turns to Pastor Sven and asks, "Do ya tink maybe da sign should yust say 'Bridge Out'?"


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 12, 2008)

That's funny!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 12, 2008)

shakes head and says sheesh.


----------



## kookie (Apr 14, 2008)

lol..............ouch............


----------

